
Bro – get concise examples for command line programs - appleflaxen
http://bropages.org/
======
appleflaxen
This is quite old, but it's just a great utility that doesn't get as much love
as it deserves.

It lets you type "bro awk" and get a list of examples of how to use the "awk"
command, for example, which you can then upvote or downvote if you find them
useful.

You can use it as a web pages using the submitted link, or as a search engine
by adding a custom search string to chrome:

> [http://bropages.org/%s](http://bropages.org/%s)

with the "bro" search keyword.

You can also install it as a ruby gem, and use it at the command line (which
is my preferred use case) which lets you type "bro tar" (or whatever) directly
into bash.

I'm sure there are other examples of similar functionality. What is your
favorite alternative?

